# Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!



## loserofday (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Beisammen
Wer war in letzter Zeit mal bei Z.......?? Im Außenbereich?
Wir waren nun nach längerer Zeit mal wieder da,genau gesagt am Sonntag nach der Messe Tier und Wir. Was wir im Außenbereich gesehen haben hat uns echt geschockt. schlechte verdreckte Becken,kranke Fische die nicht in Karantäne stehen,Koi werden schon ab einer Größe von knapp 2cm angeboten.Es gab kein Becken was in einem ordentlichen Zustand war. 
Mein Tipp hier nun,kauft da im moment besser keine Teichgenossen. Drinnen ist ein Becken mit Streichelfischen für die kinder. Da sind koi drin. Ein trauerspiel!!! Bei den Aquarien war dagegen alles ok. Fische und Wasser alles fit. Das wollte ich hier einfach nur mal loswerden. 
Liebe Grüße an alle
Birgitt


----------



## sigfra (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei z.?? Schock!!*

Hallo Birgit...


wenn es dort so katastrophale Zustände sind... dann schick doch dort mal ein Amt hin... kurz und schmerzlos... ich denke mal, wenn du denen schilderst, was dort los ist, werden die sich schon in Bewegung setzten...  

vielleicht kannst du uns ja auf dem laufenden halten...  

... achso... nicht jeder Zoo Laden besitzt auch die Fähigkeit, auch Koi zu halten...


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei z.?? Schock!!*

Hallo Birgitt

Das ist ja echt ein krasses Beispiel.

Streichelfische ? Man durfte da Fische einfach anfassen? :crazy: 

Aber diese Grausamen Bilder habe ich auch schon erlebt. 
Zwar nicht so extrem wie du es jetzt geschrieben hast (Streichelfischen) aber der Zustand wie die Fische zum Verkauf angeboten werden schon.
Kranke Kois die vor sich hin taumeln und sogar schon einige tot im Wasser treiben.
Oder Kois mit nur noch einer Seitenflosse.
Das Wasser stinkt wie Kloake.  
Ich habe das in einem Baumarkt gesehen. Sowas müsste Verboten werden. 
Es ist echt schlimm was manche tun um Geld zu machen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## loserofday (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei z.?? Schock!!*

Werden da mal in ein paar wochen wieder hinfahren,und mal sehen wie es dann aussieht. es war ja eben sonst nicht so da. konnte bis jetzt nie was schlechtes darüber sagen,war sonst immer top. hoffe ja das es sich wieder bessert da. man soll ja jedem zeit geben um fehler wieder aufzu heben. mal schauen wie es in ein paar wochen aussieht.


----------



## loserofday (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei z.?? Schock!!*

Das mit den streichelfischen ist echt so.auf dem schild stand``diese Fische dürfen angefasst und gestreichelt werden`` das hat mich umgehauen


----------



## sigfra (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei z.?? Schock!!*

Hallo...

geh doch einfach mal mit ner Digi hin... mach Bilder... bis du angesprochen wirst...  dann kannst du ja erklären, das du diesen Zustand nicht in Ordnung findest und deshalb die Bilder gemacht hats, um es prüfen zu lassen...


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei z.?? Schock!!*

Hallo

@sigfra

Das wäre ne Idee.
Allerdings könnten die dich dann auch rausschmeißen und Hausverbot geben.
Und ich glaube wenn man da irgendwie an den Tierschutz geht wird da auch nicht viel passieren.… leider.  

Aber ein Versuch wäre es wert.
Vielleicht bringt es ja was das sie wenigstens keine Kois bzw. Fische mehr verkaufen dürfen oder so.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei z.?? Schock!!*

Hallo Birgit,

das ist ja heftig.

Allerdings muss ich deinen Beitrag editieren, sprich den Namen entfernen.

Wir können uns leider kein Bild davon machen, wie die Zustände wirklich sind.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich glaube dir zu 100%, doch um evtl. Streit wegen Verleumdung  aus dem Weg zu gehen,
 muss ich halt den Namen entfernen.

Mach eine Anzeige beim* Ordnungsamt Duisburg*, die Leute werden sich darum kümmern und weitere Schritte einleiten.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Moin 
das ist leider kein Einzelfall.
Wir waren vor einiger Zeit in einer Filiale von Nord... in Steinbild/Kluse.
Die Becken draußen waren so grün und muffelig, da war kein Fisch zu sehen.
Die Innenbecken wurden alle über eine Filteranlage gereinigt, in den Becken tote Fische, taumelnde Fische und Fische mit Fell, sprich Pilz.
Wir haben darauf hingewiesen, als Antwort kam nur:" Ich habe da schon was reingekippt".

Ich habe darauf hin die Hauptgeschäftstelle per Mail angeschrieben.
Der gute Mann wollte sofort hinfahren und nach dem rechten sehen.
Machte in seiner Antwort auf meiner Mail einen guten Eindruck.
Nach mehmaligem nachfragen per Mail, was denn jetzt Sache ist, habe ich keine Antwort mehr erhalten. Schade.... 

Zu den Baumärkten, in der Nähe ist ein Raiffeisenmarkt wo deutsche Koinachzuchten angeboten werden.
Klar die Becken sind nur für die Saison aufgebaut, aber in einem super Zustand, die Fische sind aktiv und gesund...
Einige davon schwimmen jetzt bei mir....ich kann nur sagen, mit Abstand die beste Anlage die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe.


----------



## Dodi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Moin!

Schreckliche Zustände - wenn Fische schreien könnten...

@ Thorsten:
habe mal in allen Titeln der Beiträge den Namen der Firma editiert!
Stand noch drin...


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

 Dodi


----------



## sabine71 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Hallo Birgitt,

ich wohne in MH und bin auch des öfteren da. Den katastrophalen zustand der Becken habe ich schon im letzten Jahr beim Personal bemängelt. Unter anderem mit der Begründung Tierschutz. Was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann ist zum einen: Die Werben auch noch mit der firma die denen die Teiche gebaut hat und ich finde die absolut hässlich   (o.k. ist vielleicht geschmackssache) aber wie kann ich den Kunden gut beraten und ihm eine filteranlage verkaufen wollen, wenn draussen die Becken mit solchen Filteranlagen einzeln gefiltert werden und die alle absolut voll mit Algen sind. Von dem Zustand der Fischbecken ganz zu schweigen

Vor ein paar wochen war ich wieder dort und habe mir die Becken angesehen. Lt aussage vom Personal war der zuständige Bereichsleiter wohl ink..... und wurde ersetzt. Vielleicht ändert sich ja was. Nun sollen wohl andere Filter installiert werden und Schaubecken an den Seiten eingerichtet werden.

Was allerdings die Wasseranalyse und den Aquarienbereich angeht muß ich sagen sind die meiner Meinung nach absolut kompetent und verkaufen dir nicht Fische an ein neu eingerichtetes Aquarium bevor sie dein Wasser nicht getestet haben. 

Vielleicht sollte man wirklich mal an den Inhaber persönlich schreiben und auf die Mißstände freundlich hinweisen.  : 
So einen schönen Tag noch,

Gruß

Sabine

P.S. Ihr könnt ja beim Forumstreffen mal einen Abstecher dorthin machen, ist ja nicht so weit ....


----------



## loserofday (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Habe auch schon überlegt mal an den inhaber zu schreiben. Zumal ich sowas dort vorher halt nie so gesehen habe. Die Aquarien sind ja auch wie gesagt in sehr gutem Zustand.Vieleicht ist ja wirklich der falsche Mann für den Bereich zuständig. Werd mal sehn ob man bis zum Oberen durchkommt und werd dann hier info geben. Ach und Thorsten: Ist voll ok das du namen gelöscht hast,hab leider aus der Wut heraus nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Heiko H. (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Hi,

auch ich war vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen in diesem Geschäft und habe mir bei diesem Anblick gesagt, wer kauft hier wohl Fische / Koi?
Die Becken und auch Teiche waren in einen grausamen Zustand. Die Fische teilweise nicht erkennbar(Wasser trübe) und auch einige Kranke Fische konnte ich ausmachen. Selbst meine Frau und meine Tochter waren erschrocken.
Allerdings habe ich diese Beobachtung schon letztes Jahr  mal gemacht und habe dort zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit dem Zuständigen Mitarbeiter gesprochen.
Als Aussage kam dabei nur raus, das es muss ist eine solche Abteilung zu unterhalten, es sich aber nur um ein Notwendiges Muss handele. Allein diese Aussage zeigt schon wie es um den Bereich Teichfische in diesem Laden steht.
Also ich habe mit geschworen dort keine Fische zu kaufen. Zumal es auch nicht wirklich das ist was ich mir so wünsche und dann noch relativ Teuer (meine Meinung)

Also warten wir mal ab was sich auf Dauer dort tut.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## euroknacker (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Hi ich war letztes Jahr mit einigen Teichfreunden dort, weil wir uns im Rahmen eines Teichtreffens dieses Geschäft mal ansehen wollten. Die obigen angesprochenen Mängel ( wenn man es mal so nennen will ) gab es damals auch schon. wir waren uns jedenfalls darüber einig dort bestimmt keine Fische ( Koi ) zu kaufen. 
Ist schon traurig wenn ein Laden der mit superlativen Werbung betreibt dann in einem solch erschreckenden Zustand seiner Tiere aufwartet.


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Hallo zusammen,

klingt ja ausgesprochen "lecker", was Ihr so erzählt.
Da war das zuletzt besuchte Garten- und Zoocenter ein echter Waisenknabe gegen. Es gab "nur" überbesetzte Becken und ein paar leicht erkrankte Fische. Ein Sonnenbarsch wollte wohl gerade das zeitliche segnen.  



> ...mit superlativen Werbung...


Seit wann haben Werbung und Wahrheit etwas miteinander zu tun? Nicht immer hat der, der am lautesten schreit, auch das beste Produkt. Betreffende Namen nenne ich jetzt mal besser nicht. 
(Deshalb hat mich die massive Werbung der Firma NG auch zuerst eher abgestoßen - zu oft wurde man schon enttäuscht... Mich haben sie aber unterdessen mit ihrem Konzept überzeugt!)

Spätestens wenn Dir einer was verkaufen will, erzählt/verspricht er, was Du hören willst. Das nennt sich dann "Guter Verkäufer"....  
Wie oft die Händler im Betrieb schon Sachen versprochen haben, die dann ganz anders/schlechter waren als abgesprochen, kann ich nicht mehr nachzählen. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber die sind leider recht rar gesät.
Das beste ist immer noch "Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda". Wenn ich von Leuten, die ich ok finde, höre "dort ist es gut, da kannst Du kaufen" oder "der Handwerker ist gut und hat angemessene Preise", dann nehme ich das gern an! 

Gebrauchte Erfahrungen sind doch viel günstiger als eigene, schlechte.


----------



## Bine (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer war schon mal bei Z. in Duisburg?? Schock!!*

Hi 
ich kann da Birgitt nur bestätigen . Bei Z***k waren wirklich letztes Jahr schon Katastrophale Zustände . Ich war geschockt das gerade dieser Laden sich so was leisten kann .
Wir haben das Personal angesprochen weil in einem Becken überwiegend kranke taumelnde , abgemagerte Tiere drin waren . Man sagte uns das es das Quarantänebecken sei was natürlich nicht so ausgeschildert war  
War danach auch nie wieder dort und werde diesen Laden auch nicht mehr betreten um mit einem eventuellen Einkauf von anderen Waren so etwas noch zu unterstützen !


----------

